# I find my pet chickens therapeutic



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

I find my pet chickens really cheer me up. 
They are 95% motivated by food, but they are like my personal feathery fan club as they follow me around, and come to the front of pen when you open the back door or go to the window. They have good eyesight and they look intensely at me like I am fascinating and even look up when I watch them from upstairs.

They are always coming up with new ways of amusing me like going broody and forming a fat fluffy immovable lump on the nest, laying HUGE or strange eggs, or their constant battle to leave the chicken pen and munch on green stuff every time I try and get through the pen door. They make a remarkable range of amusing noises ranging from boc boc, to raaarrkkkk, to cheeps, to whiney "I want to be fed" noises.

I'd never even thought about chickens as pets until about a year ago. I found this site (there is a US version too now) http://www.omlet.co.uk/homepage/homepage.php
I have a blog at http://sarah.blog.urbanchicken.org.uk/


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

shy_chick said:


> They are 95% motivated by food


So am i


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

:ditto Maybe it's why I like them :roll


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Cool pet idea, and unlike dogs, they actually earn their keep! Omelets everyday. I wish they were allowed in city limits here. Although they'd prolly freeze in the winter...


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I wouldn't mind having pet chickens at some point in my life. I've seen them at fairs and farms, and there are so many varieties. Their behaviors are interesting to watch, and I like their noises too. I find them fascinating creatures. I read somewhere that chickens have more intellegence than people give them credit for. They can learn to pick certain colors and do other tricks. I wouldn't want to train them though. I'd be happy just watching them and taking care of them.


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

They're fairly hardy, I'm not sure how low a temperature they can survive at though. They've coped with snow fine. I live in a small city with my own house and garden and I'm allowed to keep chickens.
You wouldn't think they were intelligent watching them. :lol You can spend ages watching them and the eggs are good.


----------

